# What are you snowblowing??



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

As ive mentioned i just got my snowthrower... and we are expecting some snow tomorrow...


What are you clearing? 
Me im doing paths for the dog & Bird feeders, my driveway, path to the shed, path for the oil & propane guy..

Heres my back yard.. doing a path to the 2 feeders (you can barely see them) then will swing around the front.. for the oil & gas guy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

heres a photo from the shed to the driveway.. the hill is sort of steep and i have recycled hot top.. not too sure about traction, so i will park in the driveway just in case i cant make the hill...


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

driveway... 250 Feet, a decent little hill half way down... enough that my car has slid off the driveway 3 or 4 times in the past... this year ill sand the driveway with a brinley tow behind spreader... 


Can you tell im looking forward to the 1st snow?


----------



## Jay_NJ (Sep 16, 2003)

600 foot shared drive with three parking areas. Just got finished working on my 10HP 32” White walk behind last night. Outside of the usual maintenance, I replaced the two skid shoes, front skid plate, & drive friction rubber. Of course I’ve had the parts in the trunk of my car for the past month and a half… what an ass I am.. and of course I’m in the middle of a miserable cold. Nothing worse than working in an unheated garage when you feel like crap. OH well, there’s always the thought of actually using the machine when the snow stops – tomorrow or Sunday depending on who you listen to. It’ll at least give me some time to recuperate.

BTW, you might be asking yourself about my two neighbors that share the drive with me… Yup, they both have snow shovels, but that’s about it. Why should they buy another blower? That would only cut the 2.5 hour cleanup time in half. I shutter at the thought of both of them buying blowers. Why won’t they? Because it would cost them money. Cheap bastards I say!

It’s almost lunch time and it’s snowing like there’s no tomorrow. Up to a foot by Sunday morning! That’s provided all goes according to plan & the weatherman is on top of his game… yea, right. Would you believe a few inches with heavy winds…? We’ll see.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow Jay, if i were you id get nice 4WD vehicles and let your neighbors fend for themselves.. do they offer to pay you anything?


----------



## Jay_NJ (Sep 16, 2003)

In three years I’ve amassed 1 bottle of wine and two bags of Christmas cookies. My wife says I’m stupid for doing what I do, but I say I’m just being neighborly, (besides, it’s fun). I live in the middle home of three. The guy up top hates the guy down below & likewise. Shall we say my neighborly efforts “guilts” these two guys into working together. They both usually take turns pushing the machine when the big storms hit. Just got a call from the guy up top – he’s down with a bad cold. See that, he felt the need to call in sick. Just hope I don’t do the same. I’m not feeling too hot right now. By the sound of things, I probably won’t be firing up the blower until Sunday as it’s supposed to snow all day Saturday. More rest time for me… Perhaps I can get a few pictures together for the thread.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jay_NJ _
> * Of course I’ve had the parts in the trunk of my car for the past month and a half… what an ass I am.. and of course I’m in the middle of a miserable cold. Nothing worse than working in an unheated garage when you feel like crap. OH well, there’s always the thought of actually using the machine when the snow stops – tomorrow or Sunday depending on who you listen to. It’ll at least give me some time to recuperate.
> 
> *


I do that ALL the time. I need a part to fix something. Finly getting around to getting the part, and by then I am working on something else. Then the part just sits. Most of the time I lose it:argh: :argh: I am STILL looking for a breather cap fo the hydro system on my 8N.:argh: :argh: 

BTW my snow blower is still burryed in the shed. Oh and the carb flodded last night on my N, and did I say the battery is dead on my plow truck?:argh: :argh: :argh: 

Now where did I put that shovel????????????:duh: :duh: :duh:


----------



## Jay_NJ (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like the weather guys & gals were right. Still snowing this morning & supposed to snow most of the day. The kicker is the wind. The accumulation doesn’t look to be more than 6~8 inches because the wind just won’t let the snow sit – up to 50 MPH gusts. Since I took the first two photos, the snowfall picked up considerably. Enjoy! :globesnow 
<P><img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=89b94b20-5dfb-7ebf-4900-a385540430ef&size=>
<P><img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=43db7ac6-609c-22d2-1c3f-6603698b7ff3&size=>
<P><img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=53df6036-5cbd-1a29-ce4a-707e459f6010&size=>
<P><img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=415edf8c-370a-1ba7-5b10-397720d1261b&size=>


----------

